# Lining Terra Cotta with Beeswax?



## wiccan_chicken (Apr 19, 2013)

Not entirely sure where to put this, so I decided the enclosures forum is best. 

I have a perfectly sized Terra Cotta saucer for my RT girl to climb into, and get water. Problem is the pot absorbs the water within a few hours! I did not buy glazed while at the store a week ago since I was on a budget. 

I was thinking of sealing the saucer with beeswax to try and help it not absorm the water as fast, and hopefully make it waterproof without using the chemicals for natural glazer. If the beeswax doesnt work, I'll have to buy a glazed saucer. 

Has anyone tried this before? Or have a simpler solution? If I have to, I'll buy a glazed saucer this weekend.

Just wanted to know if anyone could help me with the one I already have.

Thanks!


----------



## wellington (Apr 19, 2013)

I am not sure about this. I would try it, however, I would put the wax on the outside. It would still absorb, but only so much, if it works at all. Let us know if you do it, how it works.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 19, 2013)

That's why I prefer the plastic ones that only LOOK like terra cotta.


----------



## Tom (Apr 19, 2013)

Hmm. I don't have this problem. The terra cotta "absorbs" water? I have more than a dozen of them and they all hold water just fine as is.


----------



## Spn785 (Apr 19, 2013)

Mine absorb a little, but not too much and not very quickly. I also like the terra cotta ones because they help keep the nails and beak trimmed down and the bees wax will probably prevent that.


----------



## WillTort2 (Apr 19, 2013)

I had this problem with one of mine. It would only hold water for a few hours. I put urethane on the out side and that seemed to work. 

But the bees wax idea is more natural.

Let us know how it works.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 19, 2013)

Interesting question, but not one I have an answer for. Some of mine hold water better then other, but the reason terra cotta is so good for the cactus is because it does allow the water to evaporate away. Let us know how this works for you. I myself, just sorta like the loss of water because it then "makes" me have to add fresh all the time. Good for the tortoise and nice as it adds moisture into the soil/substrate.


----------



## Jd3 (Apr 19, 2013)

Tom said:


> Hmm. I don't have this problem. The terra cotta "absorbs" water? I have more than a dozen of them and they all hold water just fine as is.



A lot of terra cotta pots have a clear glaze or even a paint on them. 

The cheapest ones seem to let water through quicker. 

Bad quality Terra cotta is highly porous, it seems.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 19, 2013)

I was only using glazed terra cotta saucers because I had a fear they would absorb water. After seeing so many use them successfully I bought 4 regular clay ones and I have had zero problems. They hold water perfectly. ???


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Apr 19, 2013)

I guess mine was a cheep Terra Cotta saucer. I probably wouldn't mind if my enclosure wasn't set up the certain way it is. I'll attach a picture so you guys can see. I can't simply let it seem the water into the substrate. The picture will explain for me.

I don't want the wood rotting. If I have to I'll just buy a glazed one at Ace hardware but I really don't want to if I don't have to. 

Heres her set up.


----------



## AustinASU (Apr 19, 2013)

I had the exact same problem, what you can do is brush a layer of clear acrylic epoxy and then after it hardens let it sit in a sink for 10hrs and wash it off. Then you have a non water absorbing dish, and easier to clean out.


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Apr 19, 2013)

wellington said:


> I am not sure about this. I would try it, however, I would put the wax on the outside. It would still absorb, but only so much, if it works at all. Let us know if you do it, how it works.



I was thinking of on the outside as well, since the beeswax would be kinda slippery and her claws could scratch it up. I'll keep ya updated!




AustinASU said:


> I had the exact same problem, what you can do is brush a layer of clear acrylic epoxy and then after it hardens let it sit in a sink for 10hrs and wash it off. Then you have a non water absorbing dish, and easier to clean out.



Does it have any harsh chemicals in it? I'm thinking not, I just don't want to take the chance.




Tom said:


> Hmm. I don't have this problem. The terra cotta "absorbs" water? I have more than a dozen of them and they all hold water just fine as is.



Mine seems to seep it through the saucer. I guess it was a cheep one. I have heard them used successfully for a lot of people on here. Mine just seems to seem out onto the wood I have it on.


----------



## oscar (Apr 19, 2013)

Having bees and of course beeswax, well first off beeswax is not cheap, you would more than likely have to heat up the tera cotta to 140 degrees because
that is the temp. that beeswax melts at and instead of rubbing the beeswax
on the terra cotta you would want the liquid wax to soak into it. Secondly
if you had to go out and buy beeswax you would want to use some that didn't
have any chemicals in it. Some bee supply places do not want to buy used beeswax from beekeepers who have used certain chemicals that have been
used on colonies to control varroa mite and tracheal mites. They can't seem
to be able to get the chemical out when they render the wax. If you decide to use the
beeswax method I will gladly send you some beeswax free if you dont have 
any. you can email me if you need some and want to give it a try.


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Apr 20, 2013)

oscar said:


> Having bees and of course beeswax, well first off beeswax is not cheap, you would more than likely have to heat up the tera cotta to 140 degrees because
> that is the temp. that beeswax melts at and instead of rubbing the beeswax
> on the terra cotta you would want the liquid wax to soak into it. Secondly
> if you had to go out and buy beeswax you would want to use some that didn't
> ...



I was planning on heating up the terra cotta in my oven to the given degree. 
Thank you! I wasn't expecting something this kind. I would love to email you. 

Thank you, so much!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Apr 21, 2013)

I think beeswax would be a nice, natural solution to your problem.

Like Oscar said, some beeswax has chemicals, though overall I don't think it would be a major hazard for your tortoise, especially if you put the wax on the outside, like Wellington suggested. I'm one of those beekeepers that uses chemicals -0) so I buy chemical-free wax for my cosmetic products. 

When you heat up wax, it's best to do it in a double broiler (a pot over a pot of boiling water) set-up so you don't burn it!


----------



## ScottishFish (Apr 21, 2013)

If only you were from Scotland, I use lots of beezwax on my Bagpipes believe it or not!! I use it to coat the hemp on the joints of the pipes, anyway thats probably gibberish to most here, so point I was going to make was that it is very cheap here!! Costs me Â£1.50 for a block 3inch long and 1inch wide.


_'And like the snow falls in the river,
A moment white, then melts forever'
*~Robert Burns - Tam O' Shanter*_

0.0.1 Testudo hermanni boettgeri


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Apr 22, 2013)

Pokeymeg said:


> I think beeswax would be a nice, natural solution to your problem.
> 
> Like Oscar said, some beeswax has chemicals, though overall I don't think it would be a major hazard for your tortoise, especially if you put the wax on the outside, like Wellington suggested. I'm one of those beekeepers that uses chemicals -0) so I buy chemical-free wax for my cosmetic products.
> 
> When you heat up wax, it's best to do it in a double broiler (a pot over a pot of boiling water) set-up so you don't burn it!



Ah, like when you melt chocolate! Thanks for the tip!
I was planning on putting it on the outside. Might also line the wood with it to so it won't rot on me. I'd like to do things the natural way, one because I'm a nature freak, and also, I don't want to use chemicals around my tortoise at all!




ScottishFish said:


> If only you were from Scotland, I use lots of beezwax on my Bagpipes believe it or not!! I use it to coat the hemp on the joints of the pipes, anyway thats probably gibberish to most here, so point I was going to make was that it is very cheap here!! Costs me Â£1.50 for a block 3inch long and 1inch wide.
> 
> 
> _'And like the snow falls in the river,
> ...



If only! Scotland sounds like such a beautiful place as well! Ah, tis a shame.


----------



## AustinASU (Apr 22, 2013)

No there isn't any harmful chemicals it's neutral. I'd just clean it with water afterwards and itll be fine.


----------

